# 1st planted tank dont know what kind of substrate to use



## williargo (Jan 6, 2009)

im just starting out with a (low-tech) planted tank and want to know a some good substrates to use its a 55 gallon tank and i have about 140 at the most to put towards substrate.:fish::fish::fish::fish::fish::fish:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Mineralized soil; check out the sticky at the top of the substrate forum. :thumbsup:


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

I agree ^^^^^ :hihi:


----------



## gamexeater (Sep 20, 2008)

You could go with mineralized soil, which would probably be the cheapest option. But there are also commercially prepared substrates availiable, such as fluorite and eco-complete.
But since the goal is a low tech planted tank, i would probably agree with lauraleellp and torpedobarb on the mineralized soil.


----------



## tzen (Dec 31, 2008)

Mild thread hijack:

I will essentially have about a 20g tank, and cost is much less of a concern than time here. It's also January in Wisconsin, so repeated drying in the sun is out. Currently my plan is to go low tech (no CO2.)

What is the best commercial substrate for me? Based on my reading I'm guessing most will opine ADA Aquasoil.


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

tzen said:


> Mild thread hijack:
> 
> I will essentially have about a 20g tank, and cost is much less of a concern than time here. It's also January in Wisconsin, so repeated drying in the sun is out. Currently my plan is to go low tech (no CO2.)
> 
> What is the best commercial substrate for me? Based on my reading I'm guessing most will opine ADA Aquasoil.


ADA Aquasoil is nice, but I hear it takes time to fully cycle the tank. Since cost is not a concern, I'd say go with it. There are other substrates, Seachem Fluorite, etc. that may take less time cycling.

I'm from Madison as well (it's cold!), what kind of fish are you keeping?


----------



## tzen (Dec 31, 2008)

Cool! I just signed up for the Madison Planted group. 

This will be a new tank (a planted paludarium actually.) 
The fish won't be the stars; I was planing on a small pleco, rosy barbs, and otos. Maybe some corydoras.

Currently I just have a fantail golfish and a pleco in a 20g with an anubias. (sp?) That tank will be torn down when the new one goes up. The gold fish will be given a new home somewhere else.
I also have a 29g viv with azureus PDFs.


----------



## brasseagle6 (Jan 25, 2009)

i chose flourite for my small tank. i got a strainer from walmart in the housewares. rinse it and rinse it and rinse it one more time.

it was clear at lunch then i added aquasafe and now its cloudy bud not muddy cloudy. any ideas how to clear this fast?


----------



## skratikans (May 23, 2008)

you could always go with eco complete as well, it doesnt cause your tank to cycle nor does it cause it to become cloudy, I use it on my low tech tanks and the plants still grow very well


----------

